# Sue Storm



## Brianne333 (Jun 19, 2007)

My first tutorial! A few things I wanted to mention before getting on with the show (I'm a little nervous I'm going to forget something or do something wrong!):

1. I have used my camera only to take pictures of the final looks. My camera doesn't take great shots (I need a new camera) so I felt I could do more justice to the tutorial by including self illustrated steps for this (all drawings are done by me, and though they are a little sloppy, I'd still like to mention that they are copyright to me, 
thanks!). The final photos do not do this look justice, give it a shot! I actually got a ton of compliments on this look yesterday - if you happen to try this look out and take some photos, please feel free to share here in this thread, I'd love to see it on others!
***I also want to note that I did clear this with MissChievious first about using the illustrations to show the steps between!

2. I like to make my makeup looks easy, natural, and not fussy. Despite the steps included in this, it's actually a very quick look to achieve. 

3. This look was inspired by the character Sue Storm from Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer

4. I have included various product suggestions when I can, and I have left it up to you to determine which makeup tools to use for each step (I know we all have very different preferences for that, so pick what you feel is best!).


*Here we go!*

1. Start with your primed face. Your face should have foundation/concealer, finishing powder (if you use it), you should have some kind of moisturizer on your lips (any kind will do, we just want our lips to be nice and smooth by the time we put on lip gloss), and your brows should be filled in. IF you fill in your brows, keep your strokes light and short - we want a really natural feel to this look, so only fill in enough to give you a fuller look without being too made up. For this first step, I just spot concealed with Bare Escentuals foundation (just dab a little on any red spots and blend) and then finished by buffing in Mineral Veil. I have left my eyebrows as are, as I have full enough eyebrows and don't like to fill them in. This is up to you though!


2. There won't be a lot of eyeshadow fall out with this look, but if you want to be extra careful, be sure to dust underneath your eyes with powder to catch all fall out. When you are done with your eyeshadow, you can sweep it all away with a blush brush. Alternatively, you can just use a baby wipe or Q-tip afterwards and just reapply powder or foundation under your eyes if necessary. So here we have a fresh, primed face:








3. We're going to start by covering our eye in a base color - something shimmery or with some sheen, and something that is only one or two shades lighter than your natural skin tone. The idea is to get a natural, but slightly light and shimmery look with our base. 
     - I used Mac Paint in Stilife. Alternatively, you could try using Mac Cream Colour Base in Hush. This will work well for fair to medium tones, but if you have darker skin, try using something slightly darker. Remember, the goal is to use a color that is only a shade or two lighter than our natural skin tone, and with some shimmer. 
For darker skin tones, I suggest trying Mac Pigment in Coco. 
     - Take your base shade and use either your finger or a brush to apply it from your lash line to your brow - you want the entire surface of your eye to be covered - brow bone to eye lashes. Make sure to work some into the inner corner of your eyes and down the inner corner a bit. This will reflect light and make your eyes appear 
brighter and whiter:








4. Now we're going to apply a shimmery, peachy color to our lids and slightly into the crease. I used Urban Decay's cream shadow in Foxy (which I applied with the doe foot applicator it comes with. If you use another color, try using a fluffy shadow brush for this step). Alternatively, you could use Smashbox's Golden Orchid or possibly Mac's Jest eye shadow (I have no experience with the latter, I am going off of swatch only!). Below shows you where you should apply the peach color - don't worry too much about blending right now!








5. We're going to accentuate our crease just SLIGHTLY with a slightly darker peach color (still shimmery!). I used Mac Pigment in Goldenaire and I suggest using a firmer brush for this so there isn't a lot of fall out. Just put a little in your crease, about half way over your lid, and work out to the outer crease. See the picture below to see where to put it (I have outlined the goldenaire with a red line), and remember again - don't worry about the blending yet! 








6. Take your base color again (in my case, stilife) - and apply some to a firm brush again. Dab a little right into the middle of your eyelid for highlight. I have highlighted the spot on the illustration again with a colored line to show you where!








7. Now we blend! BUT! Just a little bit - too much blending ruins this look, so take a soft brush, or even your finger tip and just smudge the highlight in the middle of your lid and the peach colors just slightly. A little will do it! There we go, all blended!:








8. Now we're going to do our liner, and you'll need a mid tone blue for that. For this tutorial, I've used Mac eyeshadow in Moon's Reflection. Alternatively, you could try using Urban Decay's Kiddie Pool for this. We're going to line using a liner brush or a stiff shadow brush. I've used Smashbox's cream eye liner brush because it 
delivers a nice, solid line. 
     - Take your brush and dampen it with water (don't get it too wet, just slightly damp). 
     - load the damp brush with eyeshadow (I take my brush and "swish" it back and forth in the shadow)
     - Starting near the inner corner, start the line thin, and thicken it as you approach the middle of your lashline. Take the line all the way out the outer corner and make a slight "wing". You may have to load your brush several times to get enough color, or if you find the line isn't vibrant enough, just go over it a second or third time. Just remember to redampen your brush each time! Try to be as neat as possible too, but if you make any booboos, clean it up with a Q-tip!
     - Do the same thing and line your lower lash line - don't go all the way to the inner corner on the bottom lashes, and make sure the line is thinner on bottom, you don't want to line your lower lashes too thickly!  This is what you should have now:








9. Okay, we're going to line again - this time with black! I think that gel, cream, or liquid liner will work best for this because we want a VERY VERY thin line. If you can achieve a super thin line with a pencil - go for it! We want a black liner - I used Smashbox's Jet Set liner in Midnight Black and I used their thin, angled liner brush to do 
it. The goal here is to line very closely to the lashes - start almost to your inner corner and do a very fine line all the way to your outer corner. Do NOT do a wing with the black. Go to your lower lash line and do a very thin line on the lower lashes - only where the blue is though, so don't line all the way to the inner corner. This line should be quite thin, it's only there to accentuate your lash line:







10. We're almost done with the eyes! Next, I take a white liner - any white liner will do, as long as you can line your waterline with it. I used Revlon Timeliner in white. Gently line your waterline with white - you want a nice coat on there, to really make your eyes pop and give you a fresh look. Only line the bottom waterline, do not 
line the top:







11. Last step for the eyes! Take some black mascara and coat your top and bottom lashes evenly. I used DiorShow in black - and a great way to apply your mascara is to put the mascara wand at the bash of your lashes. While pulling the wand at an outwards angle (towards your temple), wiggle the wand back and forth. This gets 
a nice even coat on your lashes:








12. If there was any fall out from the shadow, make a quick fix - either sweep away any powder or fix with a Q-tip or wet wipe.

13. Onto the blush! For this look, I used a soft, candy pink - something that was light, fresh and natural looking. I used Aromaleigh's Pure Rouge in Candy - good substitutes would be Mac blushes in Pink Swoon, or Coygirl. I also used a large kabuki brush for this, as I wanted a really diffused, light blush on my cheeks. 
     - Put a little blush on your brush and smile. Apply the blush on the full part of your cheeks and sweep gently up towards your temple. When you are done, if you feel that the color isn't natural enough looking, take a clean brush and buff over the blush a little bit to diffuse it even more.

14.  Now take a highlighter of some sort - I used Bare Escentuals Clear Radiance but many products would do here - a Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick, MSF and more - and use a fluffy brush again to apply lightly to the cheekbones.  Just a very faint dusting to add a little sheen over the blush:








(tutorial continued in post below)


----------



## Brianne333 (Jun 19, 2007)

15. Now for our lips - your lips should be nice and soft now from the lip balm earlier.  For this step, use a mid tone pink nude lip gloss - I've used Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Dolly (which also adds a little lip plumping as a bonus) but I think Mac lipglass in Pink Meringue looks comparable in color.  Apply a nice coat to the lips - not too 
heavy, just a moderate dose of color.  Top this with a clear or shimmery lip gloss for extra shine. I used Revlon's Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Shine City:






*Bonus*:  If you want a little extra drama added to this look, or an easy way to transition this into a night look, we just add one more step.  If you want to do this, just add this step in between steps 7 and 8 from above (right before you do the liner).  You'll need a deep grey-blue shade - I used Mac Pigment in Blue Storm, but Mac 
shadow in Flashtrack could work here also.  Take a nice eye shadow brush - nothing too fluffy because we'll be working in a small space.  Get some shadow on it and place the color in a "V" shape from your outer crease to your outer corner.  Then, blend inwards - you want this blue to fade into the peach on your lids.  You also want to blend the V shape a bit so it's not so harsh!







Now for the photos of the finished look!  Here are photos of the "daytime" version of this look:









And here are the photos of the "night" version of this look (with the bonus step applied):














And that's it!  I hope my first tutorial was easy to follow and helpful, thanks for giving it a read!


----------



## user79 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks !! 
love the liner !!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 19, 2007)

Good job on this tut!  Very nicely illustrated.


----------



## Brianne333 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the comments you guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for taking time to do this tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The illustrations are very cool looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I like the blue liner.


----------



## breathless (Jun 23, 2007)

oh great tutorial! i really love how well you explain each step!! i would love to try this one day for suuuuure! =]


----------



## trip75 (Jun 23, 2007)

I loved her make up in this movie! Great illustrations!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

very nice tut =)


----------



## pinkchampagne (Jul 17, 2007)

these are great illustrations!


----------



## Stormy (Jul 17, 2007)

oh, shoot, the pics aren't showing up for me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish they would, I love Sue Storm's look and I'm dying to try this.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

I love the way you did the tutorial!


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 1, 2007)

What an awesome job! That tutorial is really hepful and I love the after shot! Great job!


----------



## anjdes (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely! And the illustrations are lovely too!


----------



## Magic Markers (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow. Amazing drawings.


----------

